# No fuel to injector lines, CAV pump. on 1956 Ford 3 cylinder diesel.



## Charles "Bud" Magahan (Apr 9, 2019)

Leaking CAV fuel pump, disassembled pump, replaced all gaskets & O-rings following U-Tube video by Bundy. Tried priming pump, but get no results by adding fuel and slowly turning pump with a battery drill. Pump body is completely full of fuel, and attached clear tubing to intake lines to observe fuel entering pump with no air. Pump full of fuel and starts to come out of return line, still no from injector line fittings. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you, but *thepumpguysc *may be along any time now. He knows his stuff better than anyone I know. keep checking!!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your the 2nd person THIS MORNING that watched the BB video & now cant get their engine to run.!!
I get more business from that 1 video than any amount of advertising I could do.Lol.
How far did u go w/ the pump?? all the guts out?
Did u put the cam ring in correctly? it has an arrow on it.
Did u take the head apart?? were the pumping plungers free? HOW did u take it apart?
Did u take the end plate apart? Did u put the transfer pump regulator parts in correctly??
It awful hard to diagnose, not knowing what u did..


----------



## Charles "Bud" Magahan (Apr 9, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Your the 2nd person THIS MORNING that watched the BB video & now cant get their engine to run.!!
> I get more business from that 1 video than any amount of advertising I could do.Lol.
> How far did u go w/ the pump?? all the guts out?
> Did u put the cam ring in correctly? it has an arrow on it.
> ...


Thank you for your response.
I did a complete teardown of pump, cleaned every piece, removed end drive plate, then rollers and plungers, flushed out all passageways. I took photos before disassembly of timing marks for exact alignment for assembly. Pumping plungers are freely moving when slowly rotating pump head. Cam ring has arrow showing to left (counter clockwise) when viewed from rear of pump. I disassembled the rear end plate, cleaned inside sleeve, plunger slides freely. I assembled according to exploded view from Ford manual. Installed spring first then sleeve & plunger-small spring-Filter-stop-large spring-fitting with copper gasket. Primed pump through this fitting & turned pump slowly with battery drill to remove air. Got some bubbles from injector line fitting then nothing. Tried for 10-15 min. Any more thoughts, Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That's sounds pretty thorough.. U want a job. Lol.. The 1 thing that bothers me is..
U said u removed the drive plate.. Do u mean the DP w/ the 2 12pt 5/16 screws, on top of the rotor.?? THATS the max fuel setting. u got it even the slightest bit off, u messed w/ the fuel setting.
Didn't u see the part in the book that shows u taking the head apart from the bottom, thru the transfer pump rotor.??
It "sounds" as if u have a pretty good handle on things..
Just pull the throttle to wide open & operate the shut off a few times when spinning it w/ the drill.. & remember, that engine has to spin at 100 rpms for starting fuel.. MAYBE u didn't spin it fast/long enough.??
BTW> U have to set-up a constant feed to the inlet.. maybe use a squeeze bottle full of fuel.?? & w/ slight pressure on the bottle, spin the pump drive..
Good luck.
IF u cant get it.. send me a prvt msg. & we'll work something out..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just re-read your post.. The cam ring arrow bothers me..
U never posted a pump # OR tractor mdl.. & the fact that u think the arrow pointing to the left is CC, REALLY bothers me.. its actually CLOCKWISE viewing from the FRONT.
IF u post the CAV pump # I can tell u which way its supposed to go. 3233f651??
Did u put a new paper gasket/washer on the bottom of the pressure regulator.?


----------



## Charles "Bud" Magahan (Apr 9, 2019)

You are right on rotation. When viewed from the rear of pump, cam arrow shows to the left which corresponds with the rotation arrow on ID PLATE which has the following numbers, DPA 323 2978
Ser R36857 NH. I mounted a small fuel tank above the pump and connected it to the rear pump inlet, and spun the pump with a drill. I connected a clear tubing to the side fuel inlet by the ID plate and a hose from the return line to the tank. When I spun the pump, fuel came up the clear line to the level of the tank, approx. 12" high. Still no fuel from injector lines fittings.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know what to tell u Bud.. other than, "U swung & missed".. "Sometime u feel like a nut, sometimes u don't"..
Its time to call in the pros. I'd be happy to help u out.. just click on my screen name to "start a conversation".. {prvt.msg}
I've gone as far as I can, typing on a keyboard.. NOW IF I had my hands on it, I could fix it in minutes..


----------



## Purerock Racing (Sep 18, 2021)

Ford 3600 3 cylinder....Sorry if this is 2 years later, but I recently have this same issue, tractor sat, got gummed up fuel line from tank, which is now clean. Both filters flow fuel freely as does the bleed port from pump when you crank engine, but nothing going from pump to injectors, disconnected lower injector tube and nothing pumps out when crank the engine, could the pump be clogged as well? I find this unlikely but who knows does anyone have a clue? Thanks!!!!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It VERY COMMON that the insides of the pump gummed up..
Actually that’s the most common problem I find w that type of pump..
U can try to unstick the metering valve by removing the top cover..BUT, u need to read up on the procedure.. it’s not a simple 2 screws and your done..
But I doubt that’ll fix the main problem..
U probably have stuck pumping plungers as well..
Those are deeper inside the pump and require the pump be removed from the engine and sent off for repair..
Good luck..


----------



## Purerock Racing (Sep 18, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> It VERY COMMON that the insides of the pump gummed up..
> Actually that’s the most common problem I find w that type of pump..
> U can try to unstick the metering valve by removing the top cover..BUT, u need to read up on the procedure.. it’s not a simple 2 screws and your done..
> But I doubt that’ll fix the main problem..
> ...


can I use carb cleaner in the inlet/out ports and spray compressed air to possible free up the internals in the pump? Funny thing is is fuel comes out the bleed port but not the injector tube port


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Purerock Racing said:


> ...
> Funny thing is is fuel comes out the bleed port but not the injector tube port


There are two pumps in series:





The transfer pump fills the housing with fuel and maintains a slight inside overpressure. The high pressure distributor pump feeds the injectors. It is the pressure from the transfer pump that makes the fuel spray out at the bleeder screw. The distributor part (pump or metering valve) can be out of order, even if you have a good flow from the bleed screw.


----------



## Nic99 (Jul 1, 2021)

Purerock Racing said:


> can I use carb cleaner in the inlet/out ports and spray compressed air to possible free up the internals in the pump? Funny thing is is fuel comes out the bleed port but not the injector tube port


I've been following this forum for about three months since buying my 1979 F3600. My DPA pump has some small leaks and I've been reading all I can on the workings of the pump. @thepumpguysc really seems to know his stuff. And like the video @Hacke is referencing....the fuel flow through the pump can stop beyond the bleed screw. If the pump is gummed up at the metering valve....much like the jets of a carburetor....spraying cleaner with compressed air may not reach it's intended target. And as @thepumpguysc also states...your pumping plungers may also be gummed up. Sounds to me an overhaul of the pump may be just what the doctor is ordering.

Keep us updated.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I’ve been fighting Covid for a week now. The same day I was set to get the nerves in my back burnt, I ended up in the ER for days.. THEN in my bed strapped to an o2 machine.!!
I’m slowly getting back to opening up the 5 boxes that were delivered while I was out of it..
I’ve been turning down work for days, ever since I could hold a phone..
I’ll letcha know when I’m caught up..


----------



## Grimspyder (Jan 6, 2022)

Question about a CAV pump.

I'm having an issue with my pump on my Ford 4500 Industrial tractor. It sat for about two years while I was in Afghanistan. After I got back I couldn't get it to start. I did a bunch of trouble shooting and it seemed like I wasn't getting fuel. At the injectors I was barely getting a dribble. I attempted to rebuild the pump (watching bunch of YouTube videos) using this ( OVERHAUL DIESEL INJECTION PUMP REBUILD KIT DELPHI TRACTOR CAV OEM LUCAS GENUINE | eBay ) rebuild kit.
After putting it together, it doesn't appear to prime. Fuel gets to the pump. But the bleed screw on the body doesn't seem to be getting fuel, neither is the bleed screw on the cap, much less at the injectors. I think I put back together correctly, the only thing that I wasn't 100% was the Cam ring. I put in the cam ring arrow facing the front of the pump. So once installed you can not see the arrow (since it would then be on the inside) this puts the arrow pointing to the right and would mean that the cam ring would turn clockwise. Looking from the back of the pump to the front.
I attempted to prime the pump by hand after I assemble it, but it did not seem to prime. I assumed it was because I could not spin it fast enough.

Any ideas what I did/ am doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Isn’t it funny how not a one of those videos are “right”..??
Why would you make a video if u don’t know what your doing.??!!
And even if u get it to pump fuel, u still don’t know what caused it and u got lucky.. and that’s no reason to make a video.!!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Boy am I glad my tractors have Bosch style pumps.... Years ago I had a Massey with a CAV pump and had it rebuilt. Cannot remember what it cost but it wasn't cheap. Never touched my Bosch pumps.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just looked up the kit u ordered..
I think ALL the hard parts r wrong..
Did u compare the height of the 
END PLATE.. if I’m not mistaken, the old one is much larger.!!
How about the LINER.. doesn’t your old one have a NOTCH cut in it.??
How about the new TOP COVER..
Does your OLD ONE have a large hole for a banjo connection, on the back side.?? Does your NEW ONE have it.??
That’s the problem with the internet..
There’s NO 1 “kit” that fits ALL PUMPS..


----------



## Grimspyder (Jan 6, 2022)

You know your pumps! Because you are right on all accounts............
and I feel like dumbass, right about now.
Guess, that pump is coming out again...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s a good thing they come out easy.!!


----------

